# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Greqia ka përfituar 950 milionë franga ari nga pronat e çamëve

## Xhuxhumaku

http://www.ballkan.com/index.php?pag...s&newsID=28232

Greqia ka përfituar 950 milionë franga ari nga pronat e çamëve


 Autori i Lajmit: Përgatiti: Përparim Halili
Megjithë faktin që Shqipëria nuk ishte pjesë e sulmit italian kundër Greqisë, menjëherë pas fillimit të luftës, në Greqi u vendos dhe u shpall Gjendja e luftës me Italinë dhe Shqipërinë, duke i konsideruar palë sulmuese.
Në vitin 1970, Gjykata Kushtetuese Greke, ka shpallur vazhdimin e sekuestros së pronave të shqiptarëve me kombësi jo greke, deri në shfuqizimin e Ligjit të Luftës dhe nënshkrimin e Traktatit të Paqes, mes Greqisë e Shqipërisë.
Me datë 9. 06. 1947, Ministria e Ekonomisë dhe Ministria e Financave Greke, me Vendimin Nr.14882/3574 dhe me Ligjin 4506, datë 14. 03. 1966, përjashtoheshin nga Ligji i Luftës, shtetasit shqiptarë me origjinë greke, banues në Shqipëri.
Në 25 Qershor 1925, gjatë një diskutimi në Parlamentin Shqiptar për pronat e grabitura të shqiptarëve në Greqi, deputeti Xhaferr Ypi, tha: Nëse kjo pasuri, do të vihej në duart e shqiptarëve, shteti ynë siguronte 10 milionë franga ari në vit.
Ligji i Luftës me Shqipërinë, dekretuar e mbajtur ende në fuqi nga shteti grek, nuk ka nxitur asnjëherë guximin e shtetit shqiptar dhe të politikës së tij edhe gjatë këtyre 14 viteve të fundit, për ta injoruar qoftë jo vetëm praktikisht, por dhe teorikisht këtë ligj. Përkundrazi, ndërkohë që prej palës greke është konsideruar ligji i drejtë dhe i motivuar, prej palës shqiptare është konsdideruar pa rëndësi dhe mbetje inaktive e një periudhe të vdekur përgjithmonë. Nëse ligji i luftës, do të ishte një mbetje e tillë, atëherë Greqia nuk duhet ta mbante prej 64 vjetësh në fuqi. 
Absurdi i Shtetit Shqiptar, qëndron në faktin, se nga njera anë shteti grek konsiderohet si vend mik dhe afrohet, pranohet e vepron si partner strategjik, nga ana tjetër vazhdon të zbatojë me fanatizëm dhe egërsi, çdo dispozitë të ligjit të saj të luftës me Shqipërinë. Natyrisht, nuk është aspak normale për Shqipërinë, që quhet edhe me Kushtetutë si vend sovran, të pranojë miqësi me një vend, i cili i ka zhvatur 1/4 e territorit, që i ka vrarë, sakatuar, larguar me dhunë një pjesë autoktone të popullsisë dhe që i ka grabitur pronat, për më tepër, vazhdon të mbajë në fuqi Ligjin e Luftës. Ne duhet të jemi të bindur tashmë, se prapaskenat e dukshme greke, në lidhje me interesa të tjera territoriale ndaj Shqipërisë, të cilat ringjallen dhe veprojnë edhe për shkak të një qëndrimi të ngordhur të shtetit shqiptar gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve, janë një praktikë vepruese dhe jo një fantazi nacionaliste. 
Pesë vjet më parë, kur ish-ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Shqiëprisë, Paskal Milo u pyet nga deputeti i PS-së, Petro Koçi, në seancën e datës 29 korrik 1997, në lidhje me politikën e fqinjësisë aktive me Greqinë ndaj Çështjes Çame, u përgjigj: Zhvillimi i mëtejshëm i marrëdhënieve shqiptaro-greke është objektiv parësor i qeverisë dhe kjo përparësi është edhe për çamët, po kaq i dobishëm dhe shpresëdhënës, sa edhe për gjithë shqiptarët. Tani gjithkush mund të kuptojë, se në çnivel ndodhet çështja çame për të parë se sa e dobishme e shpresëdhënëse, ka qenë politika e fqinjësisë së mirë më Greqinë, kur në mes të dy kufijve qëndron një Ligj Lufte i pa abroguar.
Pak nga historia e Ligjit të Luftës
Në atë peridudhë trazirash të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, për të forcuar akoma më shumë pozitat e triumfatorit pushtues, më 28 tetor 1940, Italia i shpalli luftë Greqisë dhe e sulmoi territorin e kësaj të fundit, duke përdorur si bazë kryesore zbarkimi, territorin e aneksuar jugor shqiptar. Nga kjo pistë dhe në këtë kohë, filloi lufta e mirënjohur në Jug të Shqipërisë, e quajtur Lufta Italo-Greke. Në këtë cilësim, pjesëmarrës të shteteve ndërluftuese, mungon emri i Shqipërisë. Megjithë faktin që Shqipëria nuk ishte pjesë e sulmit italian ndaj Greqisë, menjëherë pas fillimit të luftës, në Greqi u vendos dhe u shpall gjendja e luftës me Italinë dhe Shqipërinë si palë sulmuese. Dekreti Mbretëror Grek, i datës 10 nëntor 1940, ka hyrë në fuqi pas botimit në Gazetën Zyrtare Greke të vitit 1940, me këtë përcaktim: Italia me dominimet, territoret perandorake, me kolonitë e saj dhe Shqipëria, përcaktohen armike në kuptimin e Ligjit 2636: Për veprimet juridike të armiqve dhe sekuestrimin konservativ të pasurive armike. 
Në bazë të këtij ligji, të gjithë pasuritë e shqiptarëve në Greqi u vunë nën sekuestrimin konservativ dhe filluan të administrohen nga shteti grek. Duhet të theksojmë këtu se me fjalën pasuritë e shqiptarëve në Greqi nuk kemi parasysh vetëm pasuritë e shqiptarëve në trojet e tyre si në Çamëri etj, por për pasuritë e shqiptarëve në të gjithë territorin e shtetit grek. Më vonë, me vendim të përbashkët të ministrisë së Ekonomisë Kombëtare dhe të ministrisë së Financave të Greqisë, datë 9 qershor 1947, Nr 14882/3574 dhe më vonë në bazë të ligjit nr. 4506, datë 14 mars 1966, përjashtoheshin nga zbatimi i dispozitave të ligjit të luftës, shtetasit shqiptarë me origjinë greke që banonin në Shqipëri. Sipas këtij ligji dhe sipas dëshirës identifikuese greke, shtetas shqiptarë me origjinë greke quhen të gjithë ortodoksët e Shqipërisë. Sipas dekret-ligjit nr. 1138/1948, neni 21 i Ligjit të Luftës është ndryshuar, duke qartësuar se marrja fund e këtij ligji bëhet me vendim të përbashkët të kryeministrit, ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme, ministrit të Financave dhe ministrit të Drejtësisë. Pastaj, një vendim i tillë duhet të miratohet edhe nga Parlamenti grek. Në vitin 1987 grekët mashtruan në lidhje me heqjen e Ligjit të Luftës me Shqipërinë. Për faj edhe të palës shqiptare, për shumicën e popullsisë nuk dihej deri vonë se Greqia e kishte akoma në fuqi këtë ligj. Por, duhet kujtuar se grekët kanë qenë mashtrues deri vonë në lidhje më këtë çështje. Kështu për shembull ish-këshilltari i Shtypit i Ambasadës Greke në Tiranë, Kristos Failadis në vitin 1994, i ka deklaruar gazetës Aleanca: Me komunikatën zyrtare të Këshillit të Ministrave të Greqisë, datë 28 gusht 1987, ka pushuar së ekzistuari gjendja e luftës me Shqipërinë. Ky dokument zyrtar i Këshillit të Ministrave është firmosur nga kryeministri i asaj kohe, Papandreu dhe ministrat pjesëmarrës. 
Sipas informacioneve që kemi, ky i ashtuquajtur vendim nuk është botuar në Gazetën Zyrtare të Greqisë, pra ka qenë një truk grek, për t`i shërbyr politikës së dy popujve miq, nisur e publikuar me marifet në Shqipëri, që koha e regjimit të Enver Hoxhës.
Pse Greqisë nuk i inetereson heqja e Ligjit të Luftës me Shqipërinë?
Tashmë nuk ka asnjë mëdyshje, që shkaku kryesor dhe i vetëm i mbajtjes së Ligjit të Luftës me Shqipërinë, është ai ekonomik, ose kuptuar më ndryshe, kjo është maska e hajdutërisë greke nëpërmjet këtij ligji. Sipas ligjit grek të luftës, të gjitha pronat e shqiptarëve në Greqi administrohen e shfrytëzohen nga shteti grek. Në këto pasuri futen tokat bujqësore, trojet, objektet, fabrikat, punishtet, llogaritë bankare etj. Po ashtu sot ekziston çdo mundësi dhe bazë juridike prej shtetit grek, që emigrantëve shqiptarë në Greqi, tu konfiskohen ato pak prona që kanë blerë, pasuritë e tjera, pse jo edhe llogaritë bankare. Këtë e përcakton Ligji i Luftës! Por, në tërësinë e interesave të dukshme e të padukshme të Greqisë, për të mbajtur në fuqi këtë ligj, qëndrojnë edhe motive të tjera me natyrë ushtarake, psikologjike, bllokuese, racore. Sipas këtij ligji, shtetasit shqiptarë që punojnë si emigrantë në Greqi, mund të konsiderohen si skllevër pa asnjë të drejtë, që mund të trajtohen si të ketë dëshirë shteti grek, siç ka ndodhur dhe po vazhdon të ndodh me ta.
Ja ligjet greke, antishqiptare 
Në datë 10.11.1940, Parlamenti grek ka miratuar Ligjin Nr. 2636 Mbi veprimet juridike të armiqëve dhe konfiskimin konservativ të pasurive armike në zbatim të këtij ligji, me Dekret Mbretëror Grek është deklaruar Gjendja e Luftës me Shqipërinë. Shteti grek, për të zbutur disi maskarën zhvatëse të pronave të shqiptarëve në Greqi, me dy akte nënligjore të ministrisë së Financave dhe ministrisë së Ekonomisë, me nr. 14882 e nr. 3574, si dhe me Ligjin 4506 të vitit 1965, të datave 07.06.1947 dhe 09.07.1947, ka bërë përjashtim për shtetasit shqiptarë me kombësi greke, duke iu dhënë të drejtën e rifitimit të pronave të sekuestruara. Këtë akt sekuestro e ka mbrojtur Gjykata Kushtetuese Greke edhe në vitin 1970, duke shpallur vazhdimin e sekuestros së pronave të shqiptarëve me kombësi jo greke, deri në momentin e shfuqizimit të Ligjit të Luftës dhe të nënshkrimit të traktatit të paqes mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Edhe tani, 64 vjet pas daljes së atij ligji famëkeq, edhe pse mbretëria greke është rrëzuar, edhe pse kanë kaluar 60 vjet nga përfundimi i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, edhe pse miqësia mes dy vendeve vazhdon, dekreti i gjendjes së luftës kundër Shqipërisë dhe ligji i sekuestros konservative për pronat e shqiptarëve, nuk po shfuqizohen. 
Çështja Çame: Grekët sekuestrues e masakrues të shqiptarëve, që përpara vitit 1925 
Faktet historike dëshmojnë, se edhe shumë vite përpara dekretimit të Ligjit të Luftës në vitin 1940 me Shqipërinë, Greqia ka patur dhe ka zbatuar synimet e saj grabitëse për të sekuestruar pasuritë e shqiptarëve në Greqi. Sipas diskutimeve në seancën e Posaçme Parlamentare të Dhomës së Deputetëve të Shqipërisë, të zhvilluar në datën 25 qershor 1925, kushtuar çështjes së pronave të grabitura të shqiptarëve në Greqi, pa llogaritur pronat në Çamëri, sidomos fjalës Xhaferr Ypit në këtë seancë, nëse kjo pasuri e grabitur nga grekët, do të vihej në duart e shqiptarëve, atëherë shteti shqiptar siguronte 10 milionë franga ari në vit. Pa llogaritur shpronësimin e detyrueshëm të çifliqeve shqiptare në Thesali e zona të tjera, politika greke synonte ta shtrinte procesin e shpronësimeve në përmasa më të madhe. Për të bllokuar këtë qëllim, shkoi atëherë në Greqi, një komision parlamentar shqiptar. Duhet thënë, se pas vizitës së parlamentarëve shqiptarë, Greqia e kufizoi dukshëm procesin grabitës të pronave të shqiptarëve, por nuk e ndali asnjëherë, madje e thelloi edhe shumë vite më pas. Rast i mirë për të ishte Ligji i Luftës i vitit 1940, i cili nuk mund të jetë kurrë një mbetje e së kaluarës, përderisa është një faktor i madh grabitës për grekët dhe që i shërben strategjisë serbo-greke të rrënimit ekonomik të shqiptarëve. Bëni një llogari të thjeshtë: Vetëm nga viti 1925 e deri sot, me kursin e këtij viti, duke llogaritur rreth 10 milionë franga ari në vit, të marra nga administrimi i pronave të shqiptarëve në Greqi (pa llogaritur pronat e popullsisë çame dhe ato që preku Ligji i Luftës i vitit 1940), Greqia i ka përvehtësuar shqiptarëve, një shumë prej rreth 950 milionë franga ari. Në atë kohë, një frangë ari shkëmbehej me 4 dollarë. 
64 vjet e sekuestruar, godina e Legatës Shqiptare të kohës së Mbretërisë
Ka një fakt të tillë, të cilin nuk duhet ta lëmë jashtë vëmendjes: Buxheti i Shtetit Shqiptar, ka vite që paguan shuma kolosale financiare, për të përballuar qeranë e godinës së Ambasadës Shqiptare në Athinë dhe 8 apartamente banimi të familjeve të rezidentëve të saj. Kjo ndodh në një kohë dhe kur prej mbi 6 dekadash, në qendër të Athinës, në rrugën Vasilissis Sofias ndodhet godina e ish-Legatës Shqiptare të kohës së Mbretërisë Shqiptare, godinë kjo, që është pronë historike e Shtetit Shqiptar. Që prej 64 vjetësh, pra që prej vitit 1940, kjo ndërtesë ish-seli diplomatike, ka kaluar në sekuestrim konsevativ qysh prej vitit 1940 dhe sot është kthyer në muze. Natyrisht, në krahasim me atë që kanë humbur dhe po humbin shqiptarët në Greqi, ish-selia diplomatike e grabitur është shumë pak, por që duhet kërkuar e rikthyer, jo vetëm si pronë fizike, por së pari, si vlerë historike.
Përgatiti:
Përparim Halili

Data e Publikimit: 23/12/2004

----------


## zeus

---------------------------------------------------------

Kam nje shok çam ketu dhe thote:"I befshin ilaçe leket tona!"   :uahaha:  

---------------------------------------------------------

----------


## LeNNoN

Nje urim si me rast festash per grekerit : "I befshin ilaçe leket tona!"

Dhe ne forum mos hapni me tema lidhur me greqine se acarojne pothuaj se 80 % te antareve te forumit  :buzeqeshje: 


LeNNoN !

----------


## akodra

jo 950milion $ por me gjithe interesat 60miliard $ totalisht nga tokat e shqiptareve ne greqi

----------


## DYDRINAS

Greqia nuk eshte e vetme ne procesin 100 vjecar te grabitjes e shqiptareve.
Shqiptaret u grabiten dhe nga Enver Hoxha dhe Jugosllavia titiste.

Nuk eshte ne fakt mire qe ne nje teme te tille te behen paralelizma te tilla, por eshte fakt se qe 100 vite, shqiptaret u grabiten nga Greqia, Jugosllavia dhe Enver Hoxha.

Ku jane pronat e tjetersuara nga regjimi komunist ne vitet 1946-1991? Pse nuk ju rikthehen pronat pronareve te vertete?

Po ne trojet shqiptare ne ish-Jugosllavi? Eshte kryer nje proces i tere shpronesimi nga regjimet qe u instaluan pas krijimit te Mbreterise SKS deri ne vitin 1999?

Po ne Greqi? Per fat te keq shteti dhe politika greke vazhdon te beje rolin e shurdhmemecit ne nje proces qe ne shoqerine e sotme te ekonomise se tregut te lire, quhet nje e drejte sublime dhe e sanksionuar ne te gjitha kushtetutat e vendeve demokratike?

Shembullin duhet ta jape e para Shqiperia, pastaj Kosova e me pas fitohet guximi dhe kurajo qe te perballohen problemet e trasheguara nga e kaluara e larget dhe e afert me Greqine.

Prona duhet te shkoje te i zoti anekend ku jetojne shqiptaret!

----------


## Kreksi

> jo 950milion $ por me gjithe interesat 60miliard $ totalisht nga tokat e shqiptareve ne greqi


kurresesi keto shuma te parave nuk duhet vene ne kontekst te sotem, fjala eshte per trojet shqiptare qe se besoj qe vendasit apo qamet e shperngulur do pajtoheshin sot qe t'iu venim ndonje çmim sepse atdheu i humbur nuk shperblehet me te holla, ose rikthehet ose harrohet njehere e pergjithemon !
Mirepo derisa kemi sot deshmi dhe deshmitar te ketyre akteve te pa deshiruara nga ana greke, me siguri qe nje dite edhe kesaj qeshtjes do i vie dita !
Pra ti harrojmi shifrat....

----------


## EDLIN

Tuesday, March 4, 2008
Axhenda që i mungon politikës shqiptare

*ÇAMËRIA nuk është thjeshtë çështje pronash

Nga QEMAL VELIJA
*
Duke qenë një pjesë spikatëse dhe zemra e Epirit shqiptar, do të ishte e tepërt të rrjeshtonim argumenta të pafund për qënësinë shqiptare të Çamërisë në rrjedhat historike, në përcaktimet politike ndër shekuj, në funksionimin administrativ, apo edhe në veçoritë etnografike e mbizotërimin absolut demografik të shqiptarëve në të. Në fund të fundit, deri një shekull më parë Çamëria nuk përbënte ndonjë lloj precedenti në lidhje me identitetin apo përkatësinë politike ngaqë ishte thjeshtë një pjesë integrale e trungut natyror të kombit e territorit shqiptar. Emërtesa e saj, si koncept gjeografik krahinor (që vjen, duhet thënë, prej kohësh të hershme historike) nuk kishte ndonjë ngarkesë të ndryshme prej asaj të krahinave e trevave të tjera shqiptare, përveçse ngjyrimeve dhe karakteristikave lokale që, ashtu si dhe të tjerat, pasuronin dhe ushqenin tërësinë kombëtare shqiptare.

Por më pak se një shekull më parë, ky koncept gjeografik mori të tjera ngarkesa, u kthye në një precedent problematik, dhe në vetëdijen e shqiptarëve nguliti imazhin e realitetit shqiptar të dhunuar tragjikisht, përfytyrimin deri dhe në mitizim të kalvarit fatkeq të qënësisë kombëtare shqiptare. Ashtu si Kosova, vise të Malit të Zi, të Shqipërisë lindore e juglindore, Sanxhakut, pjesëve të tjera të Epirit, edhe Çamëria iu nënshtrua një procesi gjymtimi dhe tjetërsimi të përkatësisë shtetërore e kombëtare, si pasojë e politikave dhe rrethanave historike që u aplikuan në territoret e Gadishullit në dekadën e dytë të shekullit të njëzet. Që asokohe e më pas, territoret e Çamërisë iu aneksuan mbretërisë hibride greke ndërsa popullsia iu nënshtrua goditjeve të përdhunshme e të përgjakshme që synonin tjetërsimin, asimilimin, asgjësimin e identitetit të spikatur shqiptar të kësaj treve. Kjo mbas kalimit nën juridiksionin e shtetit grek, që duhet thënë se u arrit jo për ndonjë meritë apo fuqi të vetë grekëve, por në sajë dhe për hir të politikave të fuqive të mëdha në vitin 1913 e mëtej.

Një pjesë e kësaj popullsie (kryesisht e besimit musliman, që ishte dhe më e spikatura në përballje me grekët) nëpërmjet manipulimesh politike e diplomatike u konsideruan si turq dhe si kontigjent shkëmbimi popullsie midis Turqisë dhe Greqisë në fillim të viteve njëzet. Një pjesë tjetër iu nënshtrua vrasjeve, dëbimeve e veprimeve të tjera represive, ndërsa kontigjenti i besimit ortodoks (gjithmonë shqiptar), nëpërmjet formash të ndryshme, u paraqit si popullsi greke. Paralelisht me këto masa që merrte shteti grek për tjetërsimin e përdhuntë të një krahine të tërë shqiptare, ushtronte presion në të njëjtën kohë mbi shtetin e cunguar e të dobët shqiptar për "Vorioepirin", pjesën që nuk arriti ta përvehtësonte prej pazarllëqeve të fuqive të mëdha të viteve 1913 dhe 1919. Mekanizmi ishte tepër diabolik. U shfrytëzua prej grekëve pikërisht ajo dispozitë që ishte formuluar në Konferencën e ambasadorëve në Londër për të ngushëlluar disi shqiptarët për cungimin e trojeve të tyre, domethënë dispozita mbi "njohjen e të drejtave të minoriteteve" që orientohej në njohjen e përdorimit të lirë të gjuhës amtare në shkolla, botime në këtë gjuhë dhe disa elementë të rëndësisë dytësore për popullsitë shqiptare që mbetën arbitrarisht brenda kufijsh të shteteve të tjerë si Greqia dhe Serbia. Kjo dispozitë u kundërshtua dhe u injorua prej këtyre shteteve, ndërkohë që më pas u rimorr për tu shfrytëzuar përkundër vetë shtetit politik shqiptar. Greqia, fillimisht për të mos i lënë kohë të kujtohej dhe të angazhohej për mbrojtjen e të drejtave kombëtare të pjesës së mbetur nën juridiksionin grek, përdori elementin migrator grekfolës në rrethinat e Gjirokastrës e Sarandës për formulimin e njohur tashmë të "Vorioepirit", duke e trajtuar si një "minoritet" brenda shtetit shqiptar. Më pas, ngaqë ky mekanizëm spekullativ u pranua nga pala shqiptare, mori trajtën e një precedenti të rrezikshëm separatist që paraqitet si një rrezik eminent në ditët e sotme. Pra, realiteti dhe identiteti i Çamërisë u asfiksua në marrëdhëniet me dy shteteve dhe, në plan të parë e në mënyrë të njëanshme, doli problemi fals i "minoritetit grek" brenda shtetit politik shqiptar.
Një zhvillim i ri i dhimbshëm vjen mëtej pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, dëbimi masiv i çamëve për në shtetin shqiptar, në një proces genocidal spastrimi etnik. Argumentimi absurd i bashkëpunimit me gjermanët sot e kësaj dite gëlltitet si një element i pranueshëm në tavolinat e bisedimeve politike e diplomatike. Ndërsa argumenti real i përkatësisë shqiptare të Çamërisë, dhe minimalisht qoftë dhe të drejtat njerëzore të popullsisë së dëbuar prej andej, ngjallin vetëm xhindosjen e përfaqësuesve grekë të cilët nuk e pranojnë as të shtrohet në ato tavolina bisedimesh. Në kohën e dëbimit, "merita" e vetme e Shqipërisë ishte hapja e dyerve për vëllezërit e vet çamë të keqtrajtuar. Me largimin e pjesës që nuk mund të justifikohej me mekanizmat diversivë të politikës greke, pra pjesës muslimane të popullsisë çame, për shtetin grek Çamëria u bë një kapitull i mbyllur, ndërkohë që shqiptarët ortodoksë të atjeshëm iu nënshtruan një procesi asimilimi e tjetërsimi të dhunshëm duke u detyruar të futen në suazën e helenizimit.

Mbas vitit 1990 pak, (ose me thënë të drejtën, aspak) është bërë në këtë drejtim. Çamëria është një identitet që tremb politikën shqiptare dhe tërbon politikën greke. Me një orientim agresiv e diversiv shteti grek ka arritur të eklipsojë pothuaj tërësisht këtë çështje në marrëdhëniet dypalëshe, ndërkohë që, në kahun tjetër, e ka ngritur në stadin më të lartë të mundshëm precedentin fals të "Vorioepirit" duke e shtrirë mëtej dhe duke avancuar, dora-dorës që politika e shtetit shqiptar ka kaluar nga pasiviteti apo qëndrimi difensiv në një situatë vasaliteti karshi palës greke. Sado të vëllimshme dhe trumbetuese të jenë orvatjet e politikës shqiptare për të paraqitur këtë situatë nën një klimë "miqësore", "partneriteti", "bashkëpunimi", realiteti i dhimbshëm është se mes dy shteteve janë krijuar marrëdhënie kryekëput të zhdrejta, të përafrueshme me situatën kolonizuese. Dhe në këtë hulli me të vërtetë që çështja e Çamërisë (që në vetvehte përbën një realitet dhe identitet që duhet të përbëjë refrenin parësor në marrëdhëniet dypalëshe) duket si një kapitull i pakuptimtë dhe i "padenjë" për të zënë vend në axhendën e bisedimeve.

Ndërkohë, kjo çështje është reduktuar në çështje shoqatash të pafuqi dhe në çështje kërkesash pronësore (padyshim të drejta). Krijohet imazhi që Çamëria është një çështje që u përket vetëm çamëve, pasi edhe ato protesta që zhvillohen, ato promemorie që hartohen, ato hapësira mediatike të pakta që plotësohen me këtë problematikë, më së shumti kanë përkatësinë e individëve apo grupeve të vogla të popullsisë së çamëve të dëbuar me forcë këtu e gjashtëdhjetë vjet më parë, e jo dhe suportin politik të domosdoshëm. Por, Çamëria nuk është vetëm e çamëve. Si pronë dhe si përkatësi krahinore po, por si identitet dhe si realitet i tërësisë shqiptare ajo iu përket edhe kosovarëve, dukagjinasve, kelmendasve, tiranasve, shkupjanëve, korçarëve, lebërve, etj. Reduktimi në thjeshtë çështje individuale apo edhe kolektive të së drejtës pronësore, e kthen këtë çështje realisht në një vlerë kombëtare të eklipsuar përfundimisht. Nëse shteti grek, me diabolizmin e tij, një ditë të bukur mund të pranonte të kompensonte pronarët çamë të sekuestruar dhe të shpronësuar disa dekada më parë me disa shuma të konsiderueshme parash, çfarë do të mbeste mëtej nga ky identitet? Në fund të fundit, logjika e kompensimit të pronave dhe jo kthimi në natyrë, a nuk është në fuqi edhe në vetë shtetin shqiptar ndaj pronarëve të dikurshëm? Dhe pas këtij procesi të mundshëm, a nuk do të fshihej plotësisht çështja kombëtare shqiptare në këtë trevë?

Një shtrim eventual i problemit të Çamërisë në veprimtarinë politike e diplomatike të shtetit shqiptar, duhet të lëvizte në parametra të tjerë, dhe jo thjeshtë si e drejtë pronësore e një grupimi popullsie. Ajo duhet të paraqitej me përmasat e të drejtës kombëtare, e të drejtës së njohjes së realitetit shqiptar brenda kufijve të shtetit grek, qoftë dhe në kuadrin e minoritetit. Kthimi i çamëve të këtushëm në trojet e tyre, jo vetëm si pronarë pasurish materiale, por edhe si pronarë të patjetërsueshëm të së drejtës kombëtare mbi atë trevë, do të ishte edhe elementi fillestar i një tavoline të pritshme bisedimesh dypalëshe. Kjo padyshim do të nxirrte vetvetiu jashtë loje në mënyrë të menjëherëshme kështjellën prej kartoni të Vorioepirit, nga bedenat e së cilës luan politika greke. Një ofensivë e lehtë e politikës shqiptare në këtë drejtim do të përmbyste qëndrimet padyshim, dhe do të detyronte palën greke të kalonte në difensivë.
Çamëria apo perëndimi i Epirit, realitet i pakontestueshëm shqiptar, nëse do të konsiderohej si një nga shtyllat kryesore të politikës dhe strategjisë së shtetit shqiptar, sigurisht që raportet në marrëdhëniet shqptaro-greke do të ndryshonin në mënyrë të rrënjësishme. Politikat e helenizimit të jugut shqiptar, politika të deklaruara prej liderësh grekë dhe të aplikuara në praktikë, do të mënjanoheshin për ti lënë vend politikave më realiste dhe me një frymë tërheqjeje përballë faktorit shqiptar. Çamëria nuk përbën kurrsesi për shtetin dhe çështjen shqiptare një kapitull të mbyllur përfundimisht, ajo është dhe do të jetë një prej pjesëve të ralitetitit shqiptar në Gadishull. Identiteti i Çamërisë do të rrijë si shpata e Demokleut mbi kryet e politikës shqiptare derisa ajo të kthejë në "rrugë të mbarë" e ta konsiderojë si një detyrim dhe të drejtë së cilës duhet ti japë zgjidhje, apo sëpaku ta shtrojë për zgjidhje. Çamëria, ashtu si i gjithë Epiri, e për rrjedhojë edhe Vorioepiri, janë një realitet shqiptar, dhe si të tillë duhet të trajtohen nga të gjithë. Modalitetet e zgjidhjes së problemit janë pastaj vetëm çështje procesesh politike e diplomatike.
===============
Qemal Velija

----------


## sulioti

grekt na kan marr gjithcka qe nga   mythollafia ne hershmeri.
duke na vjedhur me pas historin ne lashtesi.
akoma me pas trimerin kundrioti karaiskaqi kolokotroni e bocari.
deri dje na vodhen cameri .
sot po na vjedhin ne kontrollin e biznesmeri

e prap do na vjedhin deri sa populli ne shqiperi.
te kuptoje se nuk ka fitore pa bashkim se nuk ka fitore po nuk pati nje shtet te fort shqiptare se nuk ka fitore ne shqiperi po nuk u crrenjosen nje here e mire fete e huaja nga shqiperia dhe nuk ka per te patur shqiperi te forte deri sa populli shqiptar te indetifikohet ne nje komb  ne mbare boten e jo sic na njohin sot si ca grek ca turq e ca harxhinj e ca magjyp e ca sllav.une them me bindje te plot e dhe e kam then dhe ne shkrime te tjera se shkaku pse shqiperia calon  ose ka caluar ne te gjithe kohen eshte se nuk bashkim te mirfillte kombtar.keto fjal nuk i them une,por te tjere para meje une mundohem te mesoj nga historia jon e shkuar dhe te eleminoj apo te gjej psen e nje ngjarje te se kaluares dhe mendoj se keshtu duhet te mendoj nje shqiptar modern te mesoj nga e kaluara per te mos u perseritur keto gjera ne te ardhmen.une uroj me gjith shpirt qe nje dite shum te afert te gjithe atyre qe ju a kan marre proneen ne greqi apo kudo tjeter tju kthhen pronat e tyre.

----------


## GeNi_25

> http://www.ballkan.com/index.php?pag...s&newsID=28232
> 
> 
> Pesë vjet më parë, kur ish-ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Shqiëprisë, Paskal Milo u pyet nga deputeti i PS-së, Petro Koçi, në seancën e datës 29 korrik 1997, në lidhje me “politikën e fqinjësisë aktive me Greqinë ndaj “Çështjes Çame”, u përgjigj


Nga nje burim konfidencial kam degjuar nje debat midis Prefektit te Athines, Ministrit te Jashtem te Greqise Pangalo  dhe Milo-s ne kohen kur ky ishte minister. 

Mbase debatin e zhvilluar ne kete takim e postoj ne nje teme tjeter me te plote por thelbi ishte shprehja e Pangalo-s : Po si shkuan ngjarjet keshtu zoti Milo une Shqiptar dhe minister i jashtem i Greqise dhe ti grek dhe minister i jashtem i Shqiperise. Pas kesaj Miloja u skuq nga koka tek kembet. 







> Ky dokument zyrtar i Këshillit të Ministrave është firmosur nga kryeministri i asaj kohe, Papandreu dhe ministrat pjesëmarrës”. 
> Sipas informacioneve që kemi, ky i ashtuquajtur “vendim” nuk është botuar në Gazetën Zyrtare të Greqisë, pra ka qenë një truk grek, për t`i shërbyr politikës së “dy popujve miq”,


Kjo besoj se i intereson shume nje Permetari me banim ne Philadelphia, pas nje debati te zhvilluar ne nje teme tjeter. Te pakten keto 2 rreshta e informojne goxha per ligjin e luftes midis 2 vendeve "mike". 





> Pse Greqisë nuk i inetereson heqja e Ligjit të Luftës me Shqipërinë?
> Tashmë nuk ka asnjë mëdyshje, që shkaku kryesor dhe i vetëm i mbajtjes së Ligjit të Luftës me Shqipërinë, është ai ekonomik, ose kuptuar më ndryshe, kjo është maska e hajdutërisë greke nëpërmjet këtij ligji. Sipas ligjit grek të luftës, të gjitha pronat e shqiptarëve në Greqi administrohen e shfrytëzohen nga shteti grek. Në këto pasuri futen tokat bujqësore, trojet, objektet, fabrikat, punishtet, llogaritë bankare etj.
> 
> Buxheti i Shtetit Shqiptar, ka vite që paguan shuma kolosale financiare, për të përballuar qeranë e godinës së Ambasadës Shqiptare në Athinë dhe 8 apartamente banimi të familjeve të rezidentëve të saj. Kjo ndodh në një kohë dhe kur prej mbi 6 dekadash, në qendër të Athinës, në rrugën “Vasilissis Sofias” ndodhet godina e ish-Legatës Shqiptare të kohës së Mbretërisë Shqiptare, godinë kjo, që është pronë historike e Shtetit Shqiptar.



Ta mesojne dhe filo-greket se cila eshte arsyeja e vertete e Ligjit te Luftes.

----------

